# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Bajron

## shigjeta

George Gordon Byron (1788  1824)
Bajroni, poet anglez, perfaqsues i romanticizmit. Ai ka shkruar mjaft vepra letrare midis te cilave poemen Childe Harolds Piligrimage (1812  1817). Kjo poeme eshte shkruar ne baze te pershtypjeve nga udhetimet e Bajronit ne Spanje, Greqi, Shqiperi, Zvicer, Itali, etj Ne kete poeme, ndermjet te tjerash, ai pershkruan traditat dhe zakonet shqiptare si: trimerine dhe dashurine per liri. Kjo poemë është sjellë për herë të parë në shqip nga mjeshtri i përkthimit, Skënder Luarasi. Me poshte disa krijime te tjera nga Bajron.

*Kenga e Medores*

_Nga poema Korsari_

Ne zemren time kam dicka te fshehte
Ate ne bote nuk ma di njeri;
Kur jemi tok, lulzon si lulja vete
Por hesht serish ne terr, kur iken ti.

Nje fill i arte shpirtit mi jep drite
Po rrezet nuk i shihen dot me sy
Ate mbi dhe ska force ta venite
Se erresira nuk arrin aty

Oh, dhe ne vdeksha, sillme neper mendje
Kujtoje miken qe te desh me zjarr
Sa ta duroj, e mjera, sjam ne gjendje
Harrimin tend, i dashur, as ne varr!

Nje amanet plotesoma, po te mundesh
Se nuk do te te lutem perseri
Nje pikez lot, te parin e te fundit,
Per dashurine time derdh ti!

_Perktheu J. Bllaci_

----------


## shigjeta

*Ti qan...*

Ti qan e loti vetetin
...Qerpikeve te tu
Elmazi i veses ne agim
...Prej vjollces shket ashtu
Ti buzeqesh, ç'i embel gaz
...Shkendrit ne syte e tu
Safiri zbehet n'ate cast
...Nga flake e tyre blu

Purpurn' e reve ruan ti
...Kur dielli perendon
Dhe erresira pa kufi
...Nis boten e mbulon
Keshtu edhe veshtrimi yt
...Djeg rete e shpirtit tim
Le t'erret! Brenda meje ndrit
...I zjarrti perendim!

_Perktheu J. Bllaci_

----------


## Diabolis

BAJRONI, rebeli 

Poeti anglez lord Bajroni (1788-1824)
dëshironte të përcaktohej "opozitar i lindur". Megjithë prirjen për të dramatizuar egzistencën e tij dhe "për të mbajtur qëndrime", Bajroni ishte shumë i kthjellët lidhur me veten, e kjo mënyrë shfaqjeje përmbledh mirë aspektin themelor të jetës së poetit. Rebel përballë koncepteve letrare e sociale të kohë së tij, ai ka denoncuar vazhdimisht hipokrizinë në fushën politike, poetike e morale, duke mohuar zgjidhjen e lehtë të bazuar në ndarjen e këtyre tre aspekteve.

Në të vërtetë për Bajronin politika, morali dhe poezia janë të lidhur pazgjidhshmërisht: për këtë vepra dhe jeta e tij përbëjnë një tërësi unike. Dhe fakti se ai e kryente këtë gjë në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme e të vendosur, e bën rebelimin e tij më efikas dhe të mahnitshëm. Kur vdiq në Mesollongj më 1824, para se të kishte kohë për të marrë pjesë në betejat e luftës së pavarësisë, grekët e kuptuan shpejt se ai kishte shkuar për të marrë pjesë në luftën e tyre për liri bashkë me aleatët evropianë si një martir, si një hero në gjendje, që me shembullin e tij, të mobilizonte ndërgjegjet e për të kontribuar në thyerjen e shtypësit otoman. Ishte ky përfundim i denjë i një ekzistence relativisht të shkurtër, gjatë së cilës poeti kishte dëshmuar vazhdimisht superioritetin e aksioneve përballë fjalëve. I lindur opozitar, vdiq duke u kundërvënë.

Jeta e trazuar e Bajronit e bëri atë arketip të shkrimtarit "romantik" dhe aktualisht shumë besojnë se është pikërisht kjo lloj jete që peshon dhe e bën atë një personazh të paharrueshëm. Tani, duhet pranuar, se jeta dhe vepra e Bajronit janë në harmoni perfekte. Poeti po, është konsideruar kurdoherë i mallkuar; veçse për këtë kishte arsye të mjaftueshme, si fizike (ishte i trishtuar nga një këmbë e deformuar), ashtu dhe psikologjike (kishte patur një fëmijëri fatkeqe bashkë me një nënë puritane në Aberdeen).

Kur më 1798 trashëgoi nga xhaxhai pronën e Newstead Abbey, afër Notingamit, djaloshi Bajron u bind se të qenët pjestar i aristokracisë së Regencës (Mëkëmbësisë), do ti lejonte të merrte revanshin për poshtërimet e pësuara në fëmijëri. Sidoqoftë ai kërkonte tashmë të afirmohej me të gjitha mënyrat. Në makthet nga pamja fizike, më 1810 arriti të thotë, pasi kishte kapërcyer me not Helespontin, se ajo ishte ndërmarrja më e madhe e jetës së tij. I çliruar nga vargonjtë e varfërisë, u lëshua në një karrierë ngashnjyesi, çdo episod i së cilës dukej si një sfidë ndaj koncepteve të kohës. Lidhjet e tij të mëpasme godasin gjithnjë e më shumë shoqërinë e mirë, në të cilën, pa u kujdesur për skandalet, poeti gjeti të dashura pasionante të personazhit të tij.

Çmimi i paguar nga Bajroni për këtë rebelim të vërtetë e personal seksual do të jetë egzili:

duke lënë Anglinë për në Itali në prill 1816, nuk do të kthehej më kurrë. Por u ngushëllua shumë shpejt me kënaqësitë dashurore që iu dhuruan në Venecia. Duket se u paqëtua vetëm duke u bërë "kavalieri shërbyes" i konteshës Tereza Guçioli. Megjithatë edhe në këtë rast nuk arrin tu nënshtrohet bindjeve dhe i lëshohet pasionit të tij me aq intensitet sa për të këputur martesën e konteshës.

Por nuk është e drejtë që e gjithë kjo të shikohet si një frenezi e thjeshtë narciziste. Paqëndrueshmëria e pasioneve të Bajronit shpjegohen me kultin e tij të lirisë individuale dhe në të njëjtën kohë dhe me bindjen e tij se nuk është e pranueshme as në natyrën e gjërave, që bota të mbetet e palëvizshme. Më 1810 i hipi anijes për lundrimin tradicional të të rinjve aristokratë anglezë ne Evropë dhe filloi të kompozojë Çajld Haroldin (Pelegrinazhi i djaloshit Harold - Childe Harolds Pilgrimage), që dy yjet më vonë, do ta bënte të famshëm. Heroi i kësaj poeme të gjatë e shumë autobiografike, në egzil vullnetar dhe i etur për epshe, i pëmgjan deri në detaje vetë Bajronit. Por vepra është edhe një denoncim i shkëlqyer dhe i zemëmar i kuadrit të ofruar nga Evropa e shek. XIX.

Natyrisht, Bajroni nuk mund të pranonte kundërshtimin që pjesa më e madhe e bashkëpatriotëve të tij ushqente për Revolucionin francez. Për atë Bonaparti, i bërë Napoleon, ishte gjithnjë një hero dhe e konsideronte vjedhjen e bërë nga Lord Elgini të pjesëve nga Partenoni (episod që vazhdon edhe sot të ngjallë kundërshti) karakteristikë për Albionen e pabesë. Për atë ideali grek ishte kurdoherë i gjallë si në gjurmët e trashëgimisë klasike, ashtu dhe në aspiratat e kohës për pavarësi, që do të konkretizohej dymbëdhjetë vjet më vonë. Megjithëse afirmonte duke folur për vete, në realitet Bajroni kishte përpiluar një manifest të vërtetë e tipik, provokues dhe politik, në favor të lirisë në Evropë.

Padyshim, fjalimi i tij i parë në Dhomën e Lordëve më 1812 ishte një pretencë kundër tiranisë së një qeverie që reklamonte dënimin me vdekje për sabotimin e makinave endëse nga ana e punëtorëve të kthyer në të papunë, masë që ai e quante "padrejtësi e dukshme". E kuptoi shumë shpejt se antikonformizmi i tij nuk mund të kishte hapësirë në Parlament dhe se ai nuk i përkiste këtij sistemi. Megjithatë, vazhdoi luftën e tij kundër hipokrizisë politike, duke marrë pjesë aktivisht në konspiracionin e karbonarëve italianë kundër okupacionit austriak në vitet rreth 1820-ës, para se të përqafonte kauzën e Greqisë, inisiativa këto që vërtet nuk mund të gjykohen si një gjest i thjeshtë i jashtëm.

Paralelisht vazhdonte një vepër poetike jashtëzakonisht pjellore e të larmishme. Edhe poemat e tij tregimtare më popullore, si "tregimet orientale", ishin të gjata për tiu përgjigjur topave dhe normave të traditës letrare. Bajroni interesohej vetëm për personazhe me të cilët ndjehet në sintoni: aventurierë misteriozë mbartës të të fshehtave të parrëfyera, të dëbuar nga shoqëria e të shtyrë nga një lloj zemërimi shkatërrimtar, që i bën ata heronj tragjikë në mundësi. Këta personazhe të vetmuar evokojnë në një farë mënyre Prometeun, personazh, miti i të cilit është rimarrë shumë herë nga Bajroni: përfytyrimi i titanit rebel, i ndëshkuar se u bëri të njohur njerëzve të fshehtën e zjarrit, evokon mrekullisht atë të poetit rebel.

Në përgjithësi Bajroni nuk ishte krejt i butë me bashkëkohësit e tij. Vepra e tij e parë e rëndësishme English Bards and Scotch Reviewers (Bardë anglezë dhe kritikë skocezë) është një satirë drejtuar kundër pjesës më të madhe të autorëve të epokës; në The Vision of Judgement (Vizioni i gjykimit) ai cungon në mënyrë të shkëlqyer poetin zyrtar Robert Southey, që kishte shkruar një poemë me të njëjtin titull mbi mbërritjen e Xhorxhit III në Parajsë. Në poemën më të gjatë e më ambicioze të Bajronit, Don Juan (Don Zhuani), gjejmë të njëjtën përzierje të satirës poetike me aksionin politik. Në këtë epope, ku forca komike nuk është një nga karakteristikat më të vogla, poeti fshikullon lavditë letrare të epokës dhe degjenerimin moral të bashkëkohësve të tij, përveç ekzaltimit të luftës, vlerë mbi të cilën mbështetej Perandoria. Kjo revoltë letrare e fundit e Bajronit rebel, është një kritikë radikale e shoqërisë, por edhe një poemë intensivisht njerëzore, stili i së cilës është një sfidë ndaj kanuneve letrare të epokës. Refuzimi i paepur i Bajronit për të arritur paktin me padrejtësinë, hipokrizinë dhe me pretendimet e çdo lloji, bëjnë emrin dhe veprën e tij një simbol të qëndrueshëm të dashurisë për të vërtetën dhe lirinë.



çajld harold

Nga mat i zymtë shqipëtar Haroldi

Kaloi gjer në kërthizë tIlirisë.

Për pllajë e male fort të madhërishëm

E vise qHistoria si kujton,

NAtikën e përmendur rrallë sheh

Lugina kaq të bukura: ska Tempja

Stoli qaty se gjen; Parnasi i dashur,

Me gjithse vend klasik i shenjtëruar,

Skrahasohet dot me vise që fsheh ky bregdet.



Kaloi dhe Pindin, gjolin e Janinës,

E la kryeqytetn e Vilajetit,

Dhe mori udhën për të ngjatjetuar

Prijsin e Shqipëris, urdh i të cilit

Është ligj pa ligj, sepse me dorën gjak

Sundon një popull kryengritës trim;

Aty-këtu ndonjë fis guximtar

E kundërshton, e që nga Kullë e shkëmbit

I akrohet e si bindet kujt, në mos floririt.

..................................................  ....



Të ngrysur çohen lart përpara syve,

Si amfiteatër vullkanik natyre,

Së majti djathtas, alpet e Himarës;

Rrëzës lënga lëviz me gjë të gjallë;

Blegrijnë grigjat, rrjedhin prrenjtë, kreshtat,

Po valaviten. Ja Aheron i zi.

Lumi qu ishte truar varreve.

O Plut, ndë qoftë ferri yt si ky,

Elizit mbyllja portën, shpirti nuk ma do.

Qytete e kulla si shëmtojnë viset,

Janina është afër, por akoma sduket,

E fshehur prapa bokash, sheh pak njerëz,

Të rralla janë fshatrat e kasollet;

Në ckërka dhitë po gjërmojnë krënde,

Dhe, duke rojtur grigjen e shpërndarë,

Bariu djalosh me gunën krahëvet

Rri pshtetur mbi një gur a shkon në shtrofull

E pret shtërgatën jetëshkurtër të pushojë.

Dodonë, ku është prozhmi yt i moçëm;

Kroi profetik, orakulli divin?

Nga çlug përgjigjej Zeusi? Asnjë shenjë

Ska mbetur nga faltore e Gjëmimtarit?

Të gjitha vanë... E ti, njeri, vajton

Se tu këputën shpejt vargojt e jetës?

Hesht, lolo! paske fatn e perëndive:

Mos do të rrosh më se mermeri e dushku?

Kur kombe e gjuhë e botë i përmbys grusht i vdekjes?

..................................................  ..



Dielli po perëndon përtej Tomorit,

E Vjosa vjen me valë tegërsuar;

Hijet e natës po mbulojnë dhenë.

Tek rusej me kujdes tërthores thikë,

Haroldi pa, si meteor në qiell,

Xhamit e ndritura të Tepelenës

Dhe muret e Kalasë përmbi lumë.

Sa qasej, ndjente zhurmë luftëtarësh

E cila shtonte flladin vajtimtar të grykës.

Kaloi kullën e heshtur të Haremit,

Nga beri i gjërë i portës vuri re

Konakn e këtij prijsi të fuqishëm;

Çdo gjë tregon sundimn e tij të naltë;

Veziri rri në salltanet të madh,

Teksa pallatn e tundin pregatitjet,

Ushtarë, miq, hadëmë, skllevër presin;

Saraje brenda dhe kala përjashta:

Këtu duket se mblidhen njerëz nga çdo anë.



Një varg atllarë të shiluar bukur,

Dhe shumë lëndë lufte e pregatitur

Presin përposh noborr të gjërë; sipër

Plot togje të çudiçme sheh në hajat;

Rëndom mbi prag të portës që kërcet,

Nget kalin shpejt ndonjë tartar fesgjatë.

Turq, grekë, shqiptarë, arapë aty përzien

Në lloj-lloj ngjyra gjer sa zëri i mbytur

I tamburit të luftës lajmëron akshamin.



Shih tegrin shqipëtar me fustanellë

E rrobat të qëndisura me ar.

Armët të lara me flori, sa bukur!

Dhe maqedhonasit mandile-kuq;

Delinë me qylaf e jatagan,

Grekun dinak, të zinë bir me cen

TEtiopisë; shih, pa shih dhe turkun

Mjekrosh, që rrallë begenis të flasë,

Eshtë zot tepr i rëndë e smund të jetë i butë.



Përzier, po dallojnë: aty disa

Vështrojnë viset rrotull e kënaqen,

Një mysliman besnik po fal namazin,

Disa pinë duhan e disa lozin;

Këtu shqiptari ecën kryelartë;

Greku dëgjohet duke pëshpëritur.

Mbaj vesh! Ezani e tundi minarenë,

Muezini thrret besnikët që të falen;

«Ska zot përveç Allahut! Allahu është i madh!»

Cak këtë stinë agjrim i Ramazanit

Mbahet ditë-për-ditë me durim;

Po kur erdh ora e ngathët e iftarit

Filluan prapë gostia dhe gëzimi:

Çdo gjë qe në burbujë: shërbëtorët

I shtruan sufrat mbushur plot me gjellë.;

Tani çardhaku mbeti fare shkretë,

Po nga bashodat vjen zhurmë e përzier

Kur robr e trima hyjnë e dalin vazhdimisht.



Në këtë vend si ndihet zëri gruas:

E mbyllur, sdel dot pa çarçaf e rojë,

Mësuar në kafaz, as do të dalë;

Njëjt vetëm ia jep trupin dhe zemrën,

Atij qe ka pranuar zot e burrë;

E lumtur në detyrë amtare tëmbël 

Në më të shenjtën përmbi gjithë ndjenjat 

Me gjin e saj e rrit fëmin e saj,

E nuk e lë tu bindet epsheve më tulta.



Në qoshk të shtruar me mermer, ku kroi

Me ujë rrjedhës që nga mez i trollit

Gurgullon freski plot andë, dhe divani

I butë epshor fton mysafirët tulen,

Rri pshtet Alu, burrë luftrash e mizor;

Po tash kur ëmbëlsia rrezet hedh

Në ballin e nderuar tatij plaku,

Nëpër tiparet nuk i duken gjurmat

E kobit që fsheh brenda dhe e njollos me turp.

Jo se kjo mjekër e bardhë e gjatë e tij

Spërkon me ndjenjat e rinis së zjarrtë;

Moshën e mundi Sevdaja  kështu thonë

Hafizi dhe Tejani, me të drejtë, 

Po kobet qheshtin zërin e mëshirës,

Dhe si kanë hije kujt, sidomos plakut,

I kanë vënë damkën e egërsirës.

Gjaku do gjak, e kush në gjak e nis

Do ta mbarojë jetën ca më keq me gjak.

Ndër gjëra krejt të ra për vesh e sy.

Këtu shtegtari i çlodhi këmbët dhe

Vështronte rrotull salltanetin, sa

Ju neverit pallati i qejfevet,

Ku Madhëria e ngjinjur bënte pallë

Larg zhurmës së qytetit. Po të kish

Më thjeshtësi, vërtet do tish i këndshëm;

Paqa si don argtimet e gënjeshtra

Gëzimi tok me salltanetin nuk ka shije.

Të rreptë bijt e Shqipes! Po vetitë

Nuk u mungojnë; veç tishin më tarrira;

Armiku ua pa kurrizin ndonjë herë?

Kush e duron si ata mundimn e luftës?

Shkëmbinjt e tyre sjanë më të patundur

Nga ata në çast rreziku dhe nevoje:

Çarmiq për vdekje, po sa miq besnikë!

Kur besa a nderi i thrret të derdhin gjakun,

Si trima turren ku ti çojë i pari i tyre.



Haroldi i pa në kullë tAli Pashës

Tek niseshin në luftë e në fitore;

Pastaj i pa kur vetë u ra në dorë,

Viktimë e dallgës segër nudhë e sipër,

Kur rasti i bën të liqtë më të liq;

E pritën në shtëpi me gjith të mirat,

Gjind më pak tegër presin ca më pak,

Bashkatdhetarët do ta linin vetëm 

Në zjarr, sa pakë zemra i bëkan ballë provës!

Kur ia përzuri sqotë e madhe lundrën

Kundrejt bregdetit me shkëmbinj të Sulit,

Qe natë e rreth e rrotull shkretëtirë;

Rrezik të zbrisnin, ca më keq të prisnin;

Detarët kishin frikë se mos binin

Nabuz katilash; zbritën më në fund,

Gjithmonë me shpirt në dhëmbë se mos vallë

Ata qurrejnë një soj turk e frëngun.

Mund tia fillonin punës smoçme të kasapit.



Sa frikë e kot! Suljotët u dhanë dorën

Nëpër moçale e ckërka i përcuall,

Më njerëzisht nga skllevët e llustruar,

Pa lajka. Ndezën zjarr, u thanë rrobat;

Pa nasqirisën llambën, mbushën plloskën,

dhe shtruan sufrën, me atë që patën:

Kësaj i thonë dashuri njerzore.

Ti japësh prehje e ngushullim fatkeqit,

I mëson fatbardhët e të liqt i bën të skuqen.

Qëlloi që kur gatitej të largohej

Nga këta male, çeta prej hajdutësh

U prisnin udhën njerzvet, i plaçkitnin.

Me jatagan e zjarr bënin rrëmujë;

Kështu, pra, mori pas një togë trima,

Të regjur e të zotët, ta përcillnin

Nëpër të madhin pyll tAkarnanisë

Gjer përshëndeti Akelon valëshkumbë

Dhe agjtoi matanë lumit fushat etoljane,



Ku Utraki sajon bryl në trajtë unaze

Dhe vala e lodhur vjen të ndrijë e qetë 

Sa murmë gjerbërim i sukës natën

Tulatet ëmbël përmbi gjin e heshtur,

Kur nis e pëshpërin terig i lehtë

Dhe puth pa e rudhur faqen e limanit 

E pritn Haroldin, mik e mysafir;

I ftohtë nuk u nda prej pamjes sëmbël

Se mblidhte shum gëzim nga agor i butë i Natës.



Në zall të shtruar ndritën zjarret natën,

Darka mbaroi, vjen rrotull verë e kuqe;

Dhe kush u ndodh atje pa pritur gjë,

Ju muar mentë fare nga ajo pamje;

Se sa pa shkuar orëz e mesnatës,

Përcjellësit ia nisën këngës tyre;

Çdo Palikar e flaku tutje shpatën

Këcyen dorëpërdorë njeri pas tjetrit

Me këngë apo vajtim u drodhën fustanellat.

Çajld Haroldi rrij afër e shikonte

Jo i pakënaqur nga ky lloj argtimi,

Zbavitjet e padëmshme si urrente;

Vërtet nuk qe sehir i keq që bënte,

Dëfrim barbar po jo dhe i pahijshëm;

Flaka se çu ndrin faqen kur kërcejnë,

E dredhin trupin, syt e zes shkëlqejnë,

Flokët e gjatë u derdhen gjer te supet,

Dhe tok ia thonë me të thirur kësaj kënge:



Tamburxhi! Tamburxhi! thirrja jote ushton;

U ngjall trimave shpresën; për luftë na fton

Gjithë djemt e malsisë i thërret anëmbanë

Himariotët, Ilirët, Suliotët zeshkanë,



E kush është aqë trim sa Sulioti zeshkan,

Me fustane të bardhë e të zi tallagan?

Ja le tufën shqiponjës e bishës e zbret

Poshtë fushës me sulm si rrëkeja në det.



Të bijt e Himarës që sfalin as mikun,

Si mundet ta lënë të gjallë armikun?

Si smarkan dot gjak me pushkat besnike,

Ka shenj më të bukur se zemra armike?

Maqedhoni dërgon bijt e tij fitimtarë

Lenë gjahun në pyll në gjak për të larë

Mandilet e kuqe ti skuqin më shumë

Në gjakun e luftës që rrjedh posi lumë.

Kusarët e Pargës i ka deti shokë;

I zene rob frëngjtë, i zbresin në tokë,

I shpien në burg, atje të kuptojnë

Se çjanë vargonjt e sa rëndë rëndojnë.

Të dobëtit blejnë, u duhen paratë;

Fitoj, çdo gëzim që dua, me shpatë;

Prej sëmës rrëmbej të bijën truphedhur,

Marr nusen e re, me flokët e derdhur.

E dua fytyrën e bukur si lule.

Që shpirtin ma deh me këngë e pekule,

Pa silljani lirën prej odës së vet

E këngës tia thotë për vdekjen e tet.

Kujtoni Prevezën, në dorë kur shtimë,

Armiqtë vajtuan por ne brohorimë;

Shtëpira që dogjëm, e plaçkë që ndamë 

Zengjinët i therrëm, të bukrat si ngamë.

Ne frikën se njohim, se njohim mëshirën,

Këto nuk i njeh kush lufton për Vezirin;

Që kur leu Profeti, ska parë Gjysmëhëna

Një trim kaq të madh sa Ali Tepelena.



I biri Myftari drejt Tunës po nget,

Gjaurët leshverdhë ta dinë çi pret;

Kur turren Delinjtë mbi lumin me gjak,

Të gjallë Moskovit i kthehen fort pak!



Silihtar! zhveshe kordhën e të Parit tonë;

Tamburxhi, kushtrimi ne shpresën na shton;

Ju male, që shihni si zbresin në zall,

Ja kthehemi mundës, ja nuk vimë gjallë.


p.s. artikulli dhe perkthimi ishin (fatkeqsisht) pa autor

----------


## angeldust

> Tamburxhi! Tamburxhi! thirrja jote ushton;
> 
> U ngjall trimave shpresën; për luftë na fton
> 
> Gjithë djemt e malsisë i thërret anëmbanë
> 
> Himariotët, Ilirët, Suliotët zeshkanë,
> 
>  .......................................
> ...


Si e ka punen me kete fjalen "tamburxhi" Bajroni? Kishte BBC America para ca javesh nje film shume te mire anglez per jeten e Bajronit. Dhe kishin mare biles ca shqiptare qe flisnin shqip ne background ne keto pasazhet ne Greqi e Shqiperi, por kur filluan te kendonin kete kengen me iso "tamburgi... tamburgi" m'u duk si fjale e cuditshme, dhe rame perdhe nga te qeshurat me njerezit qe po e shikoja filmin. Ndoshta ja ka mesuar gabim shqipen Ali Pasha Bajronit a si eshte puna?  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## Brari

Ne kohen e Dulles jepej pjese nga "çajld harold" ne tekstin e Letersise.. por nuk thuhej fare perkthyesi. Ne fakt eshte prof. Skender Luarasi, perkthyesi i çajld harold-it te Bajronit. Mirpo  kete e dinin ata qe e kishin pasur profesor  ..te ndjerin Skender Luarasi ne kohen e Zogut ne gjimnazet e asaj kohe.

Edhe nga Shileri e Gete ka perkthyer ai e u a jepte nxanesve te vet si tema hartimi  si psh vargjet e Shilerit.. 
e vjetra shembet
nji bot e re po lind germadhash..etjetj..

Bazuar ne kto vargje shkruan Hartimin e famshem dhe nxenesi i prof Skenderit, Qemal Stafa..

Gjithashtu duke qene shok e kunat me Migjenin.. prof Skenderi   ruajti e botoi dhe krijimet e Migjenit  te cilat i lexojme  ne sot.

Ai ishte i vetmi disident  i lire (natyrisht i ndjekur e pergjuar hap mbas hapi) qe dukej  trotuareve te Tiranes ne vitet cobano-stalinisto-envero-ramizo-m.utoiste te PPSH-se.

I denje  ishte i ngrati.. per te qene i biri i rilindasit Petro Nini Luarasi..

Cben sot i nipi prof Skenderit.. prof Alfred Uci?

Edhe ai eshte njeri i ditur..

Te Pakten bij te ketyre lloj fisesh  te beheshin Lidera e Bosa te Shqiperise..

Jo llumi.. qe vjedhin dhe karriket e zyres shtetit ..

E mjera Shqiperi..

Kush p....i e  kush mur groshin..

----------


## [Perla]

*I burgosuri i Shilonit*

_Fragment_

1.
Nga vitet floket s'i kam
dhe as nga tmerri,shpesh siç ngjan,
s'u zbardha krejt n' nje nate, i tere
kur kembet e krahe nis ndryshk te zere.

Ne kete burg na ra dhe atij
ku ne te gjashte na hodhi fati
kur toke e mire ne qyshkur
te lidhe s'na mbajti si flamur.
Fatkeqi at' e pati short
te vdese ne hu, keshtu u dogj,
mirpo nga bindjet dore s'hoq.
Dhe siç e kishte trashegim
ne terr prape beri vend si trim.
Gjith' ishim shtate, po mbetem gjashte
te gjashte dem te atit plak;
i pati vllau dogj me flake
dhe dy te tjeret rane ne gjak,
krenare, per nder u bene theror
siç ra theror dhe i ati i gjore.
Te treve ne qe mbeme, me zor
na zuri keq ky burg mizor
e dy m'i hengri thellesia...
Veç une germadhe kam mbetur sot,
te them. te qaj, te tyrin short.

2.
Shiloni gjendet, ja atje,
me shtate kolona thelle ne dhe,
me myshkun gri te viteve.
Mbi te e muget drita zbret
kur gjen diku nje plase ne mur,
shpon erresiren neper gur
dhe bie poshte ne dysheme,
e zbeht', sidrita qe u dal,
si xixellonje ne moçal.
Ne çdo kolon' rri nje verige
dhe ne secilen nje zinxhir,
nje prang' e hekurt rri, qendron,
qe krahet tane i kafshon
dhe ate shenj' qe lene ato
as koha vete s'e shlyen, jo!
Me nate, mesuar kaqevjet,
tani,dhe drita syte m'i vret.
Ky shpirt m'u rend, m'u be hata
qe kur m'u vra i fundmi vella.
I gjllae, prane vellajt qe vdekur fle 
me ankth jam shtrire ne dysheme.

3.
Ne ato pranga ishim ne
qe mbi kolona ti i sheh.
Ne ishim veç, megjithese tok,
nje hap drejt tjetrit s'benim dot;
nuk shiheshim dot sy ne sy
se na pengonte terri i zi.
Po patem vetem nje gezim
qe thoshim fjale me pergjerim.
Te tre i ndiznim zemrat flake
here me nje ngjarje, nje rrefim,
here me nje kenge luftarake,
por shpejt edhe kengen, tonin ze,
I treti burgu nje nga nje.
Na u be zeri si per tmerr;
i ngjirur, sikur fytin çjerr,
i shurdhe perplasej permbi mur
te burgut tone shkemb e gur,
si dallga qe kerkon liri
siç desheruat ju tani;
dhe zeri i tyre, zeri im,
m'u be i huaj, si vajtim.

_Perktheu: Dhori Qiriazi_

----------

bili99 (22-01-2019)

----------


## monikal

Xhorxh Gordon Bajron : ''Shtegtimi i Çajld Haroldit'' Shqipëroi nga origjinali: Skënder Luarasi 
George G. Byron: Child Harold’s Pilgrimage Translated by: Skender Luarasi


Lamtumirë, Atdheu im 

O lamtumirë! Atdheu im
Po zhduket dalngadalë:
Gjëmon stuhia me tërbim, 
Çaçri gërhet mbi valë;
Pas diellit që po flakëron,
Po nisemi të lirë;
Dhe ty, si atij që përëndon,
Atdhe, Natën e Mirë! 

Kur nesër rishtaz ai diell
Do lindë me shkëlqim,
Do përshëndesim det e qiell
Po jo atdhenë tim,
Në vatrën time nuk ka zjarr, 
Nëpër avllit' e forta
Të kullës sime rritet bar,
Im qen po leh te porta.

"Ti pazh i vogël, pa m'u qas!
Pse qan e po vajton? 
Mos të tremb deti me tallaz,
A shqota të tmerron?
Pa fshiji lotët; anija jonë
E shpejtë është dhe e fortë:
Nuk ka skifter që fluturon 
Më shpejt e më gazplotë".

"Le të kanosen erë e det,
Nuk trembem nga asnjë shqotë;
Po, zoti Çajld, mos u çudit
Që po më rrjedhin lotë; 
Prej babës e prej nënës ik,
U ndava prej shtëpisë;
Tani s'më mbetet asnjë mik,
Veç teje e përëndisë.

T'im at' e pashë që duron, 
Kur më bekoi me mall;
Po nënën kush m'a ngushullon
Gjer sa të kthehem gjallë!"-
"Pusho, pusho ti djal' i mirë!
Të kanë hije lott; 
Po të isha vetë zemërdlirë,
Nuk do t'i mbaja dot.

"M'u qas, m'u qas, ti trim besnik;
Përse më qenke zverdhur?
Mos trembesh nga një frëng armik, 
Apo nga det' i ndezur?" -
"Sër Çajld, nuk jam aq frikacak.
As zverdhur jam prej frikë;
Po kur kujtova gruan larg
M'u zbeh faqja besnike. 

Rron ime shoqe me tim bijë
Në kullë te këneta:
Nd'e pyeçin ç'u bë babai,
Ç't'u thotë nënë-shkreta?" -
"Pusho, trimi im, të mora vesh, 
Ta njoha brengën tënde;
Por unë zemërlehti qesh
Që shkoj nga këta vënde".

Kush u beson psherëtimave
Të femrës që mbush sytë? 
Ia than lotët qepallave
Ndonjë dashnor i dytë.
S'qaj për gëzimet që humbas,
Rrezikun që më vjen;
Po vetëm qaj se nuk lë pas 
Asnjë që lotn' e vlen.

Në botë mbeta fill i mjerë,
Në detin pa kufi;
Përse të qaj pra për të tjerë-
Për mua s'qau njeri. 
Do t'angullijë ndoshta sot
Im qen gjer sa të gjejë
Ushqim nga ndonjë tjetër zot;
N' u kthefsha do më shqejë.

Pra, mermë, o lundër, dhe vrapo 
Në detin plot buçim;
Dhe shpjermë në çdo vend që do,
Veç jo në vendin tim!
Të falem det i kaltr' i zi!
Dhe kur të shkel i lirë 
Në dhé, të falem, shkretëti! 
Atdhe, Natën e Mirë!

----------

bili99 (22-01-2019)

----------


## monikal

Xhorxh Gordon Bajron : ''Shtegtimi i Çajld Haroldit'' Shqipëroi nga origjinali: Skënder Luarasi 
George G. Byron: Child Harold’s Pilgrimage Translated by: Skender Luarasi

Inez 

Mos qesh me mua; nga mërzia,
Medet! as kurrë s'do qesh dot:
Po mos e dhëntë perëndia
Që ti të qash, e ndoshta kot,

Më pyet se ç'hidhërim i fshehtë
Po ma bren zemrën në rini?
Dhe don ta dish edhe ti vetë
Një helm, që s'e shëron as ti?

Nuk është urrejtj' a dashuri
As nder i humbur, i lakmuar,
Që më largon me neveri
Nga sa kam patur më të çmuar.

Mërzia është, që buron
nga sa dëgjoj, shikoj e has;
As Bukuria s'më gëzon,
As syt' e tu s'më japin gaz.

Është helmi nxitës i shtegtarit,
Q'Ebreun shetitës e mundonte,
Që nuk kërkon asgjë veç varrit,
Por as për çlodhje s'do shpresonte.

Më zbon prej vehtes pikëllimi!
Dhe gjer në fund të dheut më ndjek
Demoni im i keq, Mendimi-
Si bastra që të lashtat djeg.

Të tjerët bredhin në dëfrime,
Kënaqen nga sa flaka vetë;
O, prorë rrofshin n'ëndërrime
Dhe mos u zgjofshin nga ajo jetë!

Harboj me nëmën e Kujtimit,
Gjersa me vdekjen do të ndesh;
Po kam një peng prej ngushëllimit-
Më e keqja ç'është, e mora vesh.

Më e keqja ç'është?- O ki mëshirë,
E mos kërko ta dish; po qesh-
E mos ia shih njeriut zemrën
Se brenda ferrin do t'i gjesh.

----------

bili99 (22-01-2019)

----------

